# Aikidoka



## ImagineClouds (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi
i'm just new to this forum. I'm 19 years old and practice aikido for almost 2 years, aikikai style, i already reached status of 4th kyu and in may i can do my exam for 3th kyu or green belt in just over 2 years. I love aikido and martial arts in general. if you have questions about aikido please ask though i know i'm no master yet i do know quite a few about aikido


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 25, 2017)

ImagineClouds said:


> Hi
> i'm just new to this forum. I'm 19 years old and practice aikido for almost 2 years, aikikai style, i already reached status of 4th kyu and in may i can do my exam for 3th kyu or green belt in just over 2 years. I love aikido and martial arts in general. if you have questions about aikido please ask though i know i'm no master yet i do know quite a few about aikido


Welcome to Martial Talk! You'll find a lot of opinions here, and some of us are even right! 

I study and teach a cousin art to yours. Nihon Goshin Aikido is also primarily derived from Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu. If you're familiar with Shioda's Yoshinkan Aikido, I've been told we are similar to that.

Where are you located?


----------



## ImagineClouds (Mar 25, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk! You'll find a lot of opinions here, and some of us are even right!
> 
> I study and teach a cousin art to yours. Nihon Goshin Aikido is also primarily derived from Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu. If you're familiar with Shioda's Yoshinkan Aikido, I've been told we are similar to that.
> 
> Where are you located?


belgium, in the city Lokeren , club Tai Wa, yes i know just a litlle of shioda's style but i've heard of it


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 25, 2017)

ImagineClouds said:


> belgium, in the city Lokeren , club Tai Wa, yes i know just a litlle of shioda's style but i've heard of it



Greg Van Avermaet, one of my favourites was born there! he's just won the Harelbeke.

Welcome to MT, sorry got a bit carried away there!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 25, 2017)

ImagineClouds said:


> Hi
> i'm just new to this forum. I'm 19 years old and practice aikido for almost 2 years, aikikai style, i already reached status of 4th kyu and in may i can do my exam for 3th kyu or green belt in just over 2 years. I love aikido and martial arts in general. if you have questions about aikido please ask though i know i'm no master yet i do know quite a few about aikido


Hello, welcome along  Yes I have a question, why do you study Aikido?


----------



## Buka (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Spinedoc (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk, have you had a chance to study with Tissier Shihan.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Mar 27, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk! You'll find a lot of opinions here, and some of us are even right!
> 
> I study and teach a cousin art to yours. Nihon Goshin Aikido is also primarily derived from Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu. If you're familiar with Shioda's Yoshinkan Aikido, I've been told we are similar to that.
> 
> Where are you located?


Nice gpseymore I didn't know Nihon Goshin was the style of aikido you taught. Its one of the few in the aikido world that I wouldn't mind trying out along with Yoshinkan aikido as well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## JP3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Hello, welcome along  Yes I have a question, why do you study Aikido?



Jenna..... already? I mean, his first post?

How about this one:  So, you are standing there talking to a pretty girl and she's on your left on the sidewalk, she's abit between you and the busy street. A guy comes up and says something rude to her, to which she responds heatedly and the guy gets mada and grabs you by your right arm at the elbow to move you out of the way to do some sort of harm to the girl.

What do you do?

I thought I'd ask...


----------

